# Hilfe!!! Mein Teich steht unter Strom!!!



## Die Frems (1. Juni 2020)

Hilfe!!! Mein Teich steht unter Strom!!!

ich habe soeben meine Oase Druckfilterpumpe gereinigt. Deckel auf, Schwämme mit Teichwasser gereinigt, wieder zusammengebaut. Dann habe ich Wasser eingelassen, und beim rausnehmen des Schlauches, habe ich einen deutlichen unangenehmen Stromschlag bekommen. Der Stecker von der Pumpe ist recht nass geworden. Aber daran kann es doch wohl nicht liegen? Oder? Ich werde wohl die Pumpe außer Betrieb lassen müssen und morgen mal ein Elektriker zu rate ziehen. Die Pumpe wird dann also mindestens circa 24 Stunden nicht im Betrieb sein. Was ist mit den Bakterien dann im Teich, beziehungsweise im Filter? Wirkt sich der Stillstand der Pumpe , Circa ein bis zwei Tage negativ auf die Bakterien aus? Zum Glück hatte ich noch keine Fische im Teich.Anderes Kleingetier scheint auch nicht zu Schaden gekommen zu sein, zumindest treibt nichts an der Wasseroberfläche… Freue mich über schnelle Antwort von euch! Vielen Dank im Voraus Liebe Grüße Benedikt


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo Benedikt, wie kann das sein?
Bei Stromentnahmestellen im Garten geht doch immer der FI Schutz raus, bevor ich überhaupt etwas spüre. Sollte wirklich kein Fehlerstromschutzschalter eingebaut sein, ist jetzt Gelegenheit deinen Elektriker darauf anzusprechen. Alles andere ist besonders in Verbindung mit Wasser absolut *Lebensgefährlich*!

Um deinen Teich mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Laut Profil hast du ja keine Fische im Teich und deshalb ist das schlimmste was passiert, eine kleine Eintrübung. Der Filter holt das schnell wieder raus, wenn er wieder läuft. Um die Startbedingungen zu verbessern lege in der Zwischenzeit die Schwämme einfach in den Teich, damit die Biologie nicht ganz abstirbt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (2. Juni 2020)

Salü Benedikt
Wenn du den Stecker eingesaut hast, kann es gut möglich sein das dieser die Usache für den Stromschlag ist. Wasser ist ein hervorragender Leiter. 
Ein Fehlerstromschutzschalter am Teich ist ein muss. 
Hat die Sicherung ausgelöst?


----------



## Die Frems (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Nein, die Sicherung hat nicht ausgelöst, sicherlich kein FI vorhanden, werde ich Nachrüsten lassen!
Teichschwämme oder Filterbälle in den Teich legen? Was ist richtig? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Pumpe Heute Abend  wider läuft...Kann die Teichbiologie bis dahin, also nach 24 Stunden Stillstand, Schaden genommen haben? Soll ich noch mal Starterbakterien in den Filter tun? Und ja, was soll ich sagen, ich habe mit dem Wasser rumgesaut, habe alles auseinander gelegt und lasse die Stecker trocken.Ich hatte jedoch dies, als Ursache mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen, weil ich beim zusammen fügen der Stecker und Steckdose kein Strom gespürt hatte…


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2020)

Die Frems schrieb:


> Teichschwämme oder Filterbälle in den Teich legen?


Ich würde versuchen, beides in den Teich zu legen (die Bälle eventuell in ein Netz).

Wegen dem Strom: 
Lass den Fachmann sich das mal anschauen. Und die Pumpe keinesfalls ohne passenden Schutz (gibt es auch als Zwischenstecker) wieder in den Teich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Die Frems (2. Juni 2020)

Ok Peter, der Tipp mit dem Zwischenstecker ist sehr interessant! Danke!
Wegen der Bakterien: Wenn Filterschwämme und Bälle in den Teich, soll ich dann, wenn die Pumpe wider läuft, neue Starterbakterien in den Filter geben? 
Gruß Benedikt


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juni 2020)

1. FI/ RCD mit 10mA Auslösestrom würde ich bevorzugen

2. auch "kleine Ströme" mit 10 / 30 mA "__ zecken schon ein bisschen und können unangenehm sein- ich bekam mal barfuss eine "gewischt"- da hat der völlig intakte 30mA FI noch nicht mal ausgelöst....weil vermutlich Strom noch unter 30mA war

3.Teich "erden"- möglichst nahe der Pumpen- da genügt laienhaft ein Stückchen Edelstahldraht im Wasser über den Teichrand und ein Erdspieß an einer möglichst "feuchten Stelle" im Erdreich. Ist immer noch besser, als wenn die 30mA über die Hand im Teichwasser/ Körper/ Füße im Gras gehen....

4. Der Elektriker hat sicher ein Messgerät, um "Betriebsmittel" wie Teichpumen zu prüfen.


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2020)

Die Frems schrieb:


> soll ich dann, wenn die Pumpe wider läuft, neue Starterbakterien in den Filter geben?


Hallo Benedikt,
das kannst du dir sparen! Die sind jetzt in dieser Jahreszeit ohnehin in deinem Teich reichlich vorhanden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Die Frems (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo und vielen Dank in die Runde, mal wieder sehr aufschlussreiche und beruhigende Beiträge. Wenn ich nach dem Ausschlussverfahren gehe, sollten das tatsächlich Kriechströme von der nassen Stromverbindung gewesen sein! Da wurde ich ja schon enttarnt, ja ich hab mit dem Wasser rumgesaut!!!! Der Fi- Adapter ist bestellt und und ein Edelstahlrohr zu Erdung werde ich verbauen! Der Teich war jetzt 20 Stunden ohne Filterung, die Pumpe läuft jetzt aber wieder...Ich habe mir vom Elektriker ein entsprechendes Messgerät ausgeliehen, der Teich ist wieder spannungsfrei!!!
Aber, ich meine, weiß aber nicht ob ich mich irre, dass der Teich an den Wänden, in den 20 Stunden ordentlich Algen angesetzt hat! Schaut doch mal bitte das Foto. Würdet ihr die entfernen? (Habe ich in den ersten zwei Wochen immer gemacht mit einem kleinen billigen Wischmob ging ganz gut, war aber wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein Mega Anfängerfehler)Ich weiß ja nicht was ich alles mit daraus Putze, Laven und so..???..Vielen Dank für eure wirklich guten Beiträge! Liebe Grüße Benedikt


----------



## Turbo (2. Juni 2020)

Salü Benedikt
Sorry für das eingesaut..  
Beim Gartenteich ist weniger häufig mehr. 
Der Algenrasen oder was immer das ist, hilft deinem Teich das biologische Gleichgewicht zu halten. 
Schnappe dir daher einfach mit ruhigem Gewissen ein Bier, Tee oder was auch immer und lehne zum geniessen des Teichs zurück.
Ein Teich ist die ideale Anti  Burnout Kur. 
Lasse die "Medizin" wirken.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Teich "erden"- möglichst nahe der Pumpen- da genügt laienhaft ein Stückchen Edelstahldraht im Wasser über den Teichrand und ein Erdspieß an einer möglichst "feuchten Stelle" im Erdreich. Ist immer noch besser, als wenn die 30mA über die Hand im Teichwasser/ Körper/ Füße im Gras gehen..


 

Hi, ich hab mal gehört das ein Fi ohne geerdete Wanne , Waschmachine, Teich gar nicht erst auslöst , kann mir das ein Elektro  Fachmann beständigen ?
 Gruss Patrick


----------



## Die Frems (2. Juni 2020)

Hey Turbo(!) Alles Gut, ich habe ja rumgesaut... Also ich nehme den Tee...und fahre mal runter...
Dankeschön Nochmals! Gruß Bene!


----------



## Turbo (2. Juni 2020)

So wie ich das im Kopf habe misst der Fi Schutzschalter den Strom der raus und wieder zurück kommt. Bei einem Abgang von Strom über den Teich oder Körper fehlt etwas an Strom und der Fi löst innert glaub 0.2 Sekunden aus und trennt den Stromfluss. Dadurch kommt es nicht zum gefährlichen Herzkammerflimmern welches ohne Fi häufig tödlich endet. 

Aber vermutlich haben wir Profis hier, die das besser erklären können. Ist schon ewig her als ich das noch lernen musste.


----------



## Turbo (3. Juni 2020)

Hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen.  

*Wie funktioniert* ein FI-Schalter? Wird ein bestimmter Differenzstrom überschritten, so trennt der*Fehlerstromschutzschalter* den überwachten Stromkreis, also alle Leiter (den Schutzleiter ausgeschlossen) vom restlichen Netz. ... Der FI-Schalter kann die Höhe des hin- und zurückfließenden Stroms vergleichen.06.02.2015
 
https://www.sabelstein.com › wissen
*Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI-Schalter) einfach erklärt - *

Fazit: Mit Fi erhält man einen schmerzhaften Schlag. Aber der bringt einen nicht um. 
Sicherungen = Anlageschutz
Fehlerstromschutzschalter = Personenschutz. 

Aber hast schon recht Patrick. Ohne Stromabfluss Differenz über 30mA löst er nicht aus.


----------



## lollo (3. Juni 2020)

Die Frems schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vom Elektriker ein entsprechendes Messgerät ausgeliehen, der Teich ist wieder spannungsfrei!!!


Moin,
was haste denn da für Messungen vorgenommen?



Die Frems schrieb:


> sicherlich kein FI vorhanden



Das solltest du aber wissen, denn alle von Laien benutzten Steckdosen müssen über einen 30mA RCD abgesichert sein. (VDE Vorgaben)
Du solltest deine elektrische Anlage durch einen Fachmann mal überprüfen lassen. Es nützt auch nichts mehrere RCD hintereinander zu schalten,
hier spielt dann die Seliktivität der RCD eine Rolle mit, denn sonst lösen alle RCD aus.

Klick hier da ist die Funktion eines RCD beschrieben.


----------



## lollo (3. Juni 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Fi ohne geerdete Wanne , Waschmachine, Teich gar nicht erst auslöst


Moin,

so ist es, wenn der Schutzleiter an den* nicht* zum Betriebsstromkreis gehörenden leitenden Teilen da *nicht* angeschlossen ist.
Liegt ein Fehlerfall vor, und das teil steht unter Spannung, du dann dort anfasst, wird über deinen Körper der Strom zum Erdreich fließen.


----------

